# Bugs!



## Woody (Jul 18, 2002)

OK, I need help on this one! I've got a customer with 34 Chinese Elms (yes, 34) about 4 inches in diameter lining the back fence on her property, and they're being eaten alive by small (about a half a centimeter) yellow and black bugs. These bugs resemble what we used to call "lightning bugs" when we were kids in the south, at least as far as body size and build is considered. The bottom half or a little more of the trees is missing all of the leaves, the tops of the trees appear to be fine and so far untouched and have most of the leaves on top. She wants to save the trees if possible, I'm considering spraying with a soap mixture if that will help. Otherwise, I'm going to refer her to one of the big tree companies here that use pesticides. Problem: the trees overhang two of the neighbor's yards, both have kids, dogs, and swimming pools. 
ANY IDEAS / HELP ????
Thanks!
W. :alien:


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Jul 20, 2002)

could be elm leaf beetle , but the chinese elm is supposed to be resistant


----------

